# Daisy Cooks:  Chicken and Rice



## joley (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone have her recipe for Chicken and Rice?  Thanks loads.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 12, 2006)

This is the chicken and rice recipe that I use.
 
3 cups water
2 chicken bouillon cubes
1 tablespoon butter or margarine
1 cup rice -- uncooked
1 Small onion -- chopped
1/2 Green Pepper -- chopped ( I often leave this out)
1/2 cup celery -- chopped
8 Pieces Chicken (thighs)



*Directions*:
Bring water to boil in Dutch oven and add bouillon cubes. Mix the other ingredients together, except the chicken, with bouillon and water. Season the chicken with seasoning salt and lay pieces on top of the rice mixture. Cook 1 1/2 hours at 400F degrees.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 23, 2006)

*re Daisy Cooks: Chicken and Rice - recipe*



			
				joley said:
			
		

> Does anyone have her recipe for Chicken and Rice?  Thanks loads.


I recently posted a recipe for Chicken and Rice on DC - here's the link Arroz con pollo (chicken and rice). It is very close to her recipe.

The only ingredient for my recipe that you may not be able to find is achiote oil.

Achoite oil is made at home by steeping annatto seeds in warm oil (I give a link to her recipe in my post). You may not be able to find annatto seeds in your area (though any Latino market will carry them).

If you can't make your own achiote oil, then just substitute the equivalent amount of oil left over from browning the chicken in the amount recommended in my recipe.

==================
I've seen a number of her TV programs. I live in a predominately Latino neighborhood and I was impressed by how many of her recipes use exactly the ingredients that are commonly found in my local supermarkets.


----------

